# Cool Old O&w On Ebay



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Has anybody seen item 220198704196 on the 'bay ?

This is one nice old O&W diver !

Dave


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, I was watching that, with a veiw to bid.

It will get a few more bids now









Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bet the seller gets a shock when he sees his "watching" numbers tomorrow as we all watch it









Looks like he sells some nice pieces


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

MIKE said:


> Yes, I was watching that, with a veiw to bid.
> 
> It will get a few more bids now
> 
> ...


Sorry Mike


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

not just me then


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I was watching that, with a veiw to bid.
> ...


Don't worry, plenty more fish in the sea 

Mike


----------



## Duke (Feb 28, 2008)

ETCHY said:


> Has anybody seen item 220198704196 on the 'bay ?
> 
> This is one nice old O&W diver !
> 
> Dave


Hello,

I'm a new member here and thought I would chime in. I saw this watch too ...and I was the one who won it (...for a price, of course!). I hope I did okay with this purchase. I'm a new collector and it's my first O&W! I'm planning to have it serviced and then it will live on my wrist from time to time. ;-) The watch is in only fair condition. Besides the overhaul, I'm planning to only replace the crystal, as it is badly scratched. I'm not sure what to do about the bezel. I think I will keep it like it is for now because it has a story to tell. The movement is a valjoux 92. The dial is fantastic looking.., and includes a tachometer, decimeter, and telemeter. Overall, a very attractive piece. I'll try to post pics when I have some to share. (...but pics are still on ebay for now)

I'm really curious to find out anything about this model (stamped 4807 on the back). When was it made? (I'm guessing mid-60's) Where was it sold?

I now must find a good watchmaker in Montreal who can do the work. Very scary...Wish me luck!

Thanks for this great O&W forum! I'll be reading more...

Duke


----------



## Duke (Feb 28, 2008)

Oops.... there were two posts about ebay watches and I responded to the wrong one...

I meant to respond to allaction's post "Old O & W On The Bay Needing Tlc"

That is the watch I bought, so I'll just repost it there.

Sorry for the rookie mistake. I wasn't paying close enough attention.

Duke


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

was wondering how this had a val 92 in it







welcome to t'forum.


----------

